
Auden Hated His Most Famous Political Poems - howsilly
https://www.thedailybeast.com/why-wh-auden-hated-his-most-famous-political-poems
======
hprotagonist
_The Shield of Achilles_ [0] hits a lot harder than _September 1, 1939_ , in
my opinion, though I still like "We must love one another, or die" as a flat
assertion of fact.

    
    
      Out of the air a voice without a face
         Proved by statistics that some cause was just
      In tones as dry and level as the place:
         No one was cheered and nothing was discussed;
         Column by column in a cloud of dust
      They marched away enduring a belief
      Whose logic brought them, somewhere else, to grief.
    

[0] [https://www.poets.org/poetsorg/poem/shield-
achilles](https://www.poets.org/poetsorg/poem/shield-achilles)

~~~
mneedham
None shall receive unless they give; All must cooperate to live

